# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > برنامه نویسی Matlab >  تعریف ماتریس با درایه های ماتریس در متلب

## golna754

سلام دوستان 
کسی هست که طریقه تعریف یک ماتریس رو تو متلب بدونه که درایه های اون هم ماتریس باشه  و یا  نرم افزار دیگه ای به من معرفی کنه که بشه این کارو توش کرد، واسه انجام پروژه مدلسازی بهش نیاز دارم . و اینکه آیا شما نرم افزار مدلساز دو بعدی جهت مدلسازی صف میشناسید؟

----------


## delneshiin

من هم واریانس ماتریس با درایه های ماتریس میخوام؟

----------


## rahnema1

سلام
ماتریس با درایه های ماتریس را می شه با cell درست کرد
مثلا چهار تا ماتریس داریم هر کدوم با سایزهای 4در4 و 9در9 و 7در7 و 5 در 5 که می خواهیم اونها را داخل یک سلول 2 در 2 بذاریم

a = rand(4);
b = rand(9);
c = rand(7);
d = rand(5);
mycell ={};
mycell{1,1} = a;
mycell{1,2} = b;
mycell{2,1} = c;
mycell{2,2} = d;

----------


## delneshiin

یک سیگنال EEG  که شامل cell  به انداره ی30*2 می باشد . این سیگنال ها از 6 کانال با نرخ نمونه برداری 256 hz  ضبط شده و شامل 2 کلاس میباشد.و داخل هر آزمایش ماتریسی به ایعاد 256*6 است.و ردیف 2  مانند اول نیز دارای کلاس دوم با 30 ازمایش و داخل هر آرمایش ماتریس 256*6 

1- میانگین و واریانس داده ها ی هر کانال محاسبه شود.

----------

